# City of lights, Al Reem Island - Tawtheeq?



## falcon01 (Jan 29, 2017)

Hi all

Looking at properties to rent in this and the Shams location on Al Reem Island. 

Anyone knows if Tawtheeq has been issued for properties in the City of light apartment blocks such as Marina Bay Towers C2 and C3? 

Any other comments about community life, amenities, etc are welcome and very much appreciated. 

Thanks


----------

